# USB-Stick Boot fähig machen



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Hallo zusammen?

Ich würde gern bei meinem netbook die komplette HD formatieren, da ich aber kein externes laufwerk habe und nur für das keins kaufen will, wollte ich mal fragen wie man ein Partitions programm (wie z.B. Gparted) auf einen Stick machen kann das man von dem Booten kann.

Hab im Net auch schon eine Anleitung gefunden die mir aber nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

Ich hab Gpartet Live CD .iso und eine USB-Live Version (sind ja die selben Dateien) nur wie bekomme ich jetzt ein Stick damit zum Booten?


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Einen USB Stick bootfähig machen kann man nicht afaik, er ist es oder eben nicht.
Wenn ers ist, dann musst du das Programm auf dem Usb-Stick entpacken/installieren, dann im Bios Removable Devices bei der Bootreihenfolge nach oben schieben und dann sollte es gehn.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Klar geht das, mit diesem Tool  

HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Hab es mit dem Tool versucht gar nichts nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung überspringt den Stick beim Booten einfach.


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Sicher das du den Stick im Bios aktiviert hast und an 1.Stelle geschoben hast?


----------



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

jap 100% sicher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*



fcmajor schrieb:


> Hab es mit dem Tool versucht gar nichts nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung überspringt den Stick beim Booten einfach.



Wie hast du das Tool benutzt? 

Du musst den Stick formatieren, und den Haken bei bootbar setzen, dann musst den Pfad zu deinen DOS dateien angeben (zum Booten). 

Weil ein leerer Stick, was soll da booten?


Hier sind die benötigten DOS-Dateien: 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/USB-DOS_36233249.html


----------



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Ja hab ich versucht aber scheinbar die falschen Dateien genommen wo bekomm ich die Dos Dateien ausm Netz?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Habs doch verlinkt


----------



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Ups nicht gesehen 

Danke werde es später mal versuchen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Viel Erfolg, sollte schon klappen. 


Habs bis jetzt jedesmal ohne Probleme hinbekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Es gibt Sticks, die kann man nicht bootbar machen. 

Hab auch so einen, der geht einfach nicht, egal wo. Also mal testen, nicht dass deiner auch nicht bootfähig ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Sticks, die kann man nicht bootbar machen.
> 
> Hab auch so einen, der geht einfach nicht, egal wo. Also mal testen, nicht dass deiner auch nicht bootfähig ist.



Und der Grund?


----------



## fcmajor (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Ok der Stick Bootet jetzt ins Dos.

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die frage wie ich z.B. Gparted darauf machen damit das startet oder geht das so gar nicht?


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Sticks, die kann man nicht bootbar machen.
> 
> Hab auch so einen, der geht einfach nicht, egal wo. Also mal testen, nicht dass deiner auch nicht bootfähig ist.



Davon habe ich auch 2 Stück, sind aber auch schon min 5 Jahre alt und haben 256MB. Alle neueren haben damit kein Problem.

Für den TE: Knoppix 6 auf einen USB Stick installieren | functional bytes blog


----------



## klaerchen (3. März 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

@fcmajor

Und, hast Du's hinbekommen? 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren falls ich mal meine SSD aktualisieren möchte - Das geht ja auch mit so einem USB-Stift.


----------



## Necthor (4. März 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

MoinMoin,

mit diesem Tool hier bin ich recht zufrieden: WinSetupFromUSB
XP konnte ich damit ohne Probs auf meine 2GB Stick Bootable einrichten.
Sogar eine LinuxVersion mit FP-Testtools funzt tadellos.

Keine Ahnung wieso aber bei meinem neuen 8GB-Stick hat es jeglichen Dienst verweigert, trotz diverser Möglichkeiten die WinSetupFromUSB hat.


----------



## klaerchen (13. März 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*

Ah ja...
Werd' ich mal bei bedarf ausprobieren.

Danke!


----------



## hardware4me (13. April 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Boot fähig machen*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Tool benutzt?
> 
> Du musst den Stick formatieren, und den Haken bei bootbar setzen, dann musst den Pfad zu deinen DOS dateien angeben (zum Booten).
> 
> ...



Einwandfrei - so geht's  DANKE 
Konnte endlich mit dem USB-Stick booten und dann das ES-Tool aufrufen, um meine Samsung HD zu prüfen.


----------

